# Monthly National Capitol Area Herf- July 21st



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

Shelly's Backroom in DC- 2PM - whenever

(202) 737-3003 1331 F St NW, Washington, DC 20004

http://localsearch.live.com/localse...qt=yp&what=shellys&where=DC&s_cid=ansPhBkYp02

Roll Call!!!

Here!!! or There!!! :tu


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Tidefan73 said:


> Shelly's Backroom in DC- 2PM - whenever
> 
> (202) 737-3003 1331 F St NW, Washington, DC 20004
> 
> ...


BUMP

Won't be there; by then I'll be in the beautiful Dominican Republic! WOOHOO! :ss

Sidenote-Take a look at this link:
http://www.shellysdc.com/parties.html

Do you think we would ever have enough people for a Party Reservation?


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

I'll be there with bells on Bro, tho if it stays just you and me then we can meet at OVT lol.


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

boonedoggle said:


> BUMP
> 
> Won't be there; by then I'll be in the beautiful Dominican Republic! WOOHOO! :ss
> 
> ...


We could only hope!!! Enjoy your time in the DR!!!!


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

i'm interested, but as always this is schedule permitting. i head out of town right around that time, so i'm hoping to still be around.


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

Not many of you have shown interest. Its still on....even if its just Bryan and myself!!

Only two weeks to go!!


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

I'm curious is do we have any National Capitol Area herfers actually located in DC? If not is it really in the middle of all of us or woudl be be better served to flip flop between MD and VA? I mean I'm down to go wherever (although I flatly refuse to pay Shelly's ridiculous markup for stoogies) but it seems that the interest in traveling to DC is low.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Besides if its only me and Tide then we're going to Springfield OVT lol.


----------



## skibumdc (Jun 27, 2007)

Sorry can't make it. The fiance's 10 year High School reunion ([email protected]!!#[email protected]) is that night and then I leave for Emerald Isle, NC soon after.
She graduated from Hayfield High School in Springfield, VA. Anyone else going?

Bummer, 'cause I do want to meet the other Northern Virginia cigar smokers now that I have found this forum.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Sounds good to bad i am no where near you guys


----------



## avid toker (Dec 4, 2006)

I'll be out of town that day. I'll catch up with you guys next month!?!


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Addiction said:


> I'm curious is do we have any National Capitol Area herfers actually located in DC? If not is it really in the middle of all of us or woudl be be better served to flip flop between MD and VA? I mean I'm down to go wherever (although I flatly refuse to pay Shelly's ridiculous markup for stoogies) but it seems that the interest in traveling to DC is low.


Traveling between where I'm at south of DC to North of DC is an issue for me, especially with unpredicatable traffic and such. Maybe TideFan and I can carpool sometime!


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

boonedoggle said:


> Traveling between where I'm at south of DC to North of DC is an issue for me, especially with unpredicatable traffic and such. Maybe TideFan and I can carpool sometime!


Anytime bro! We can always find ways around the traffic!!


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Still not sure yet if I can make it, I would like to.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

BOT, whos coming to this? SHoudl we move it?


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

i still plan on doing something that evening.


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

Addiction said:


> BOT, whos coming to this? SHoudl we move it?


I'm still planning on going. If we move it, so be it...I'll be there!!! :tu


----------



## Cools (Jun 16, 2007)

I plan to be there ... wherever there is! I'd like to checkout Shelly's, and I'm making a run up to Baltimore afterwards. So, Shelly's works fairly well, but there's no heartburn with me if we meet someplace else ...


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

We've got three so we'll stay at Shellys.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Tidefan73 said:


> I'm still planning on going. If we move it, so be it...I'll be there!!! :tu


Tide you should set something up in Sept at OVT. It would probably be less well attended but I'd love to get back out there again.


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

Addiction said:


> Tide you should set something up in Sept at OVT. It would probably be less well attended but I'd love to get back out there again.


You know, we don't have to wait until Sept! I can meet you up there anytime you want!!


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Tidefan73 said:


> You know, we don't have to wait until Sept! I can meet you up there anytime you want!!


hey, dont forget about the young guys. :ss


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

clampdown said:


> hey, dont forget about the young guys. :ss


:r Brian, the same invite goes out to you also!!! I'm free anyday during the day, except next week. Just let me know when you want to meet and I'm there!!!!


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

The second summer school starts for me tomorrow, so i wont be able to make anyting till around 3 pm for the next twelve days.


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

clampdown said:


> The second summer school starts for me tomorrow, so i wont be able to make anyting till around 3 pm for the next twelve days.


You just let me know when you want to come down! I'll be there for ya!!


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

I think i am now going to go open this twelve pack i have and sit outside in this great humidty. I see me making a purchase or two today. :tu


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

clampdown said:


> I think i am now going to go open this twelve pack i have and sit outside in this great humidty. *I see me making a purchase or two today.* :tu


So basically this is just like every other day of the week that ends in y? /thread jacking

OK I think I have a count of 3. Clampdown may come if schedule allows which is Clampdown speak for "see you next time." Anyone else?


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

Bump!!! :tu


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

so i need clarification...when and where am i to be?


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

jkim05 said:


> so i need clarification...when and where am i to be?


2PM, Shellys.

Check the first post of this thread for address! :tu


----------



## moznmar (Sep 4, 2007)

Are there any upcoming herfs in the capitol region? I saw this thread from July and figured I'd ask since I'd like to attend one.


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

moznmar said:


> Are there any upcoming herfs in the capitol region? I saw this thread from July and figured I'd ask since I'd like to attend one.


We tried to make it a regular meeting, but didn't get much interest. Now that summer is over and people are back to normal schedules, maybe we can make it work. Keep an eye out for more info.


----------

